# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Հայկական սպորտ >  Ով է ձեր կարծիքով լավագույն  մեկնաբանը Հայաստանում

## F.c.Liverpool

Կարեն Գիլոյան
Սուրեն Բաղդասարյան
Սենիկ Պողոսյան (proffootball)
Արմեն Մելիքբեկյան
Սլավա Սարգսյան
Էդուարդ  Քալանթարյան
Խաչիկ Չախոյան

----------


## BOBO

Էդուարդ Քալանթարյան
Սենիկ Պողոսյան (proffootball)
Արմեն Մելիքբեկյան

----------


## Kita

Ու՞ր էր մեզ տենց բախտ... :Sad: 
չկա...

----------


## Մանե

Երևի Էդուարդ Քալանթարյան :Think: 
Մնացածի վարած խաղը մինչև նայում եմ,կյանքիցս 25 տարի կրճատվում ա/հատկապես Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանինը/ :LOL: 
Մեկ էլ Սենիկ Կարա-Պողոսյան :Smile:

----------


## Davo'o

Միանշանակ Սուրեն Բաղդասարյան: Գոնե խնդալու ա, մնացածը ծակ պրոֆեսորներ են /բացի Սենիկից/:  Սենիկի հաղորդումը լավագույնն է:

----------


## Արամ

Սուրեն Բաղդասարյան-իրա վարած խաղերը իմ համար ԿՎՆ ա
Սենիկ Պողոսյան (proffootball)

----------


## John

> Կարեն Գիլոյան
> Սուրեն Բաղդասարյան
> Սենիկ Պողոսյան (proffootball)
> Արմեն Մելիքբեկյան
> Սլավա Սարգսյան
> Էդուարդ  Քալանթարյան
> Խաչիկ Չախոյան


Ախպերս կարաս հարցում բացես… էս թեմայի 1-ին գրառմանդ վերևը գրածա «թեմանյի գործիքները» դրա վրա սեղմի, հետո ընդե սեղմի «ավելացնել հարցում», քո գրած տարբերակներն էլ հարցման տաարբերակներ դարձրու  :Smile:  իմ կարծիքով լավագույնը Խաչիկ Չախոյանն է: Կարողա նրանիցա, որ Անգլիայի պրեմիեր լիգան ինքն *էր* մեկնաբանում  :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

Քալանթարյան Էդոն, գոնե մի քիչ ֆուտբոլի գնդակը պինգպոնգի շարիկից տարբերում ա :Tongue:

----------


## Taurus

> Ախպերս կարաս հարցում բացես… էս թեմայի 1-ին գրառմանդ վերևը գրածա «թեմանյի գործիքները» դրա վրա սեղմի, հետո ընդե սեղմի «ավելացնել հարցում», քո գրած տարբերակներն էլ հարցման տաարբերակներ դարձրու  իմ կարծիքով լավագույնը Խաչիկ Չախոյանն է: Կարողա նրանիցա, որ Անգլիայի պրեմիեր լիգան ինքն *էր* մեկնաբանում


Մե.*Ռ*սի ցավդ տանեմ, սարքեցի :Wink:  :LOL:

----------


## Davo'o

> իմ կարծիքով լավագույնը Խաչիկ Չախոյանն է:


Զեմլաչեստվո ե՞ս անում:

----------


## John

> Զեմլաչեստվո ե՞ս անում:


Հա  :Smile:  բայց իրան չքվեարկեցի  :Smile:  քվեարկել եմ Արմեն Մելիքբեկյանի օգտին:

----------


## Սերխիո

Չկա լավագույն,թեկուզ վերապահումով:
քվեարկել եմ <<ուրիշ>> :Think: 

Դավիդ Սենիկին մի կոմպլիմետ արա, էլ վիկտորինա չի լինելու :LOL:

----------


## Davo'o

> Չկա լավագույն,թեկուզ վերապահումով:
> քվեարկել եմ <<ուրիշ>>
> 
> Դավիդ Սենիկին մի կոմպլիմետ արա, էլ վիկտորինա չի լինելու


  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  Եթե լինի էլ, չեմ մասնակցի:

----------


## Սամվել

Տղեք ջան ես էլ ամենա լավն եմ համարում Արմենին Մելիքբեկյան ,Մեկ էլ Սուրկին ասեմ ինչի քանի որ մենակ իրանք են խաղի ժամանակ կարգին ինֆորմացիա տալիս համ խաղի վերաբերյալ համ էլ ընդհանրապես համարյա ամեն ինչի, Ճիշտա Սուրիկը մեկմեկ անուններա խառնում բայց դե հիմա ինչ անես մեծ մարդա …… բա չե մեկմեկ լինում են սենց մեկնաբաններ են Սլավիկի մնան վոր կարողա մի 10 - 15 րոպե ասեն գնադակը Վալոդի մոտա լավ փախանցում Գագոին ու տենց շարունակ……Համ էլ Հատկապես Արմենը Մելիքբեկյան Կյանքում ցույց չի տալիս որ թիմինա երկրպագում դա էլա ողջունելի թե չե մեկ-մեկ նեռվայանում ես որ մեկնաբանը ինչ որ թիմա բալետ անում տոիստ քո սիրած թիմի հակառակորդին էլի……
Հա Դե մեկ էլ իհարկե Սենիկը էլի……

----------


## Աբելյան

Կարեն Գիլոյան. լավ գյուտեր ա անում, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ լավ մեկնաբան ա
Սուրեն Բաղդասարյան. փորձ ունի, բայց մեկնաբան չի: 
Սենիկ Պողոսյան. իրա վարած խաղերը էտքան էլ շատ չեմ նայել, չեմ կարա ինչ-որ բան ասեմ
Արմեն Մելիքբեկյան. համարյա անթերի էր Իսպանիայի խաղերը վախտին վարում
Սլավա Սարգսյան. մենակ Սովետի առաջնության խաղերը երևի կարգին կարա վարի
Էդուարդ Քալանթարյան. լավ մեկնաբան ա, բայց Մելիքբեկյանին չի հասնի
Խաչիկ Չախոյան. նույնն էլ ինքը

----------


## Cesare

Չգիտեմ, որն ա լավ քվեարկեցի <<ուրիշ>>, եթե ճիշտ ասեմ ոչ մեկին ել չեմ հավանում :
Գիլոյանը շատ ա հորինում :
Բաղդասարյանը որ մի թիմի բալետ ա անում ետ թիմի խաղը իրա մեկնաբանությամբ նայել չի լինում : Ուզում ես արդեն ....................... :
Սենիկի Բրազիլիայի առաջնության խաղերը նայելուց քունդ տանում ա :
Արմեն Մելիքբեկյան .... երեվի մջներից լավը ինքն ա :
Սլավա Սարգսյանը շատ ա տուֆտում, մի տեսակ չի դզում :
Էդուարդ Քալանթարյանը լավ ել մեկնաբանում ա, մենակ հայերենի հետ ՊՐՈԲԼԵՄ ունի :
Խաչիկ Չախոյանը վատ չի մեկնաբամնում, պռոստը ....... չգիտեմ :

----------


## Armen2008

Հայաստանում որպես այդպիսին ֆուտբոլային մեկնաբան չկա, մեկը սկլերոզով տառապելով է մեկնաբանում, մյուսները ֆուտբոլից բան չհասկանալով սխալ ենթադրություններով են լցնում եթերը: Ասենք եթե մի թիմ 0-1 պարտվումա արդեն թաղում են դրան, ասում են վերջ հեսա մարզիչը հրաժարական կտա: Կամ ասենք մեկը 1-0 հաղթումա , ասում են դե այսքանով կբավարարվի, մեկ ել նազլօ սկսում են մի 5 հատ խփել:
Զամեն են անում խաբար չեն, գոլ են խփում խաբար չեն, Էն Գիլոյանը թյուրիմացության վերջնա: Կոնֆեդերացիայի գավաթի ժամանակ 2003 թվականին , լրացուցիչ ժամանակում գոլ խփեցին ասում են վերջ խաղը վերջացավ, մեկ էլ տեսնում են շարունակվում է... պարզվում է ոսկե գոլի կանոնը արդեն երեք տարի է ինչ հանել են........... Հետո փոխանակ ֆուտբոլը մեկնաբանեն տափակ հիմար բաներից են խոսում, Էսքան ժամանակ մենակ մի մեկնաբան եմ լսել մի խաղի ժամանակ, բայց անունը չեմ հիշում, էն որ Լիվերպուլ-Չելսի առաջին խղն էր մեկնաբանում այս տարի: Էդ մի խաղը իսկական մեկնաբանություն էր: Զգացվում էր որ էս մեկը ֆուտբոլ համ տեսելա համ էլ խաղացել, համ էլ գիտեր տարբերել ֆուտբոլը բասկետբոլից... :Cool:

----------


## Ungrateful

Ոչմեկն ել լավը չի....  :Lol2:

----------

Mephistopheles (27.09.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Հայ Tv - ֆուտբոլային մեկնաբաններ՝ Վահան Դանիելյանը և Գեորգի Մաթևոսյանը անկկրկնելի են վարում Giro di italia - ն:  :LOL:

----------


## JoKer777

Արմեն Դուլյան.... Հատկապես Ազատություն ռադիկայանում որ հաղորդում է... հիմա էլ Շանթում է.

----------


## Moonwalker

> Արմեն Դուլյան.... Հատկապես Ազատություն ռադիկայանում որ հաղորդում է... հիմա էլ Շանթում է.


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  Խոսքը սպորտային/ֆուտբոլային մեկնաբանների մասին է, հարցումը չես՞ նայել: :Wink:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ի՞սկ վատագույն մեկնաբանների մասին չենք խոսելու  :Bad: 
ասենք օրինակ Հայ TV - ի կառկառուն դեմքերից մեկի մասին:

----------

